# Crap-Sllly Question?



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it may be a stupid question,but I don't know the answer so here goes
having only had a quick look at RVs and looking at a diy sog in another post, another story,What size black waste tanks are in RVs ? where? and how do you empty them?I assume you will not have a tiny loo cassette like me which needs emptyng every couple of days at a elsen point?Do you have a pump to get the crap out?do you put blue stuff in?or a kind of sog fitted?I had better stop there as I am thinking more qs than the one, I wanted answers to and the more I type the more qs I think of / I just don't imagine a Yank walking to a loo emptying point with a small cassette like us mere european mortals,wouldn't be American would it?
terry


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Arr yes the dark and mysterious world of RV bogs!!!

Nearly all RVs have black holding tanks of minimum 30ish ltrs in size. They are emptied via a pull valve gate system using a length of hose into a drain or sewer point. Some people use chemicals and some dont, but RVs are designed to not use them but most people feel better putting a little something down them!!

You can get a macerator pump to pump the waste uphill to the nearest drain point if you dont want to move the rv. The grey tank is also emptied through the same point so you empty black first then the grey to flush they system and the drain hose clean.

Very quick, very simple and VERY VERY clean.

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

In simple terms an Rv toilet has a vent going through the roof, a small amount of water stays in the loo same as at home so no pongs and the tanks are about 8 times your casset in size and empty down a manhole using gravity or if you prefer a Macaerater pump that chops it all up, you then empty grey water through same pipe work to flush it all clean, very civilised realy
Geo


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

At least we are singing off the same hym sheet Daz :lol: 
Geo


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Cheers guys,how do you go on when the emptying point is inside a small loo type place or do you just look around for a manhole?
Lovly sunday dinner question lol,
terry


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Just to add to Dazzer's

We don't use chemicals, chemicals kill the natural bacteria which help break down the waste. 
The tank is vented through the RV roof, no need for a fan or filter... the original s o g toilet and we never have any bad smells.

Our tank lasts for 8 days with family of four.. about 150 liters..

Recently I bought a waste carrier called Tote n Stor, this holds 100 lts , we use this when we can't get access to a dumping point, it connects directly to the 3" dump valve via a short slinky hose..



> ,how do you go on when the emptying point is inside a small loo type place or do you just look around for a manhole?


Yes.. there is usually a man hole near a toilet.. :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

As in the case of Peterborough show I would have killed for a 10 ltr casset,
not that we have to empty evey time we venture out, i dont see the point of carrying it around, as it adds 0.1324123764176354713547654 per gal to my fuel consumtion, not that it bothers me :lol: 
any hoo at Peterborough we drove around the site being sent from pillar to post by the security Gestarpo looking for the elusive hole in the ground, we gave up and came home ,if like Daz you are posh and have a Macerator fitted then you can empty anywhere, by the time ive typed this the answer and next qustion will all ready be posted :roll: 
Geo


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

I wonder if I can patent a say 70 ltr underfloor crap tank that goes from the loo into a 3 inch sluice type valve or better still 6 in valve,pull up in a empty layby let it all go 3 secs later jump in and drive off / better than a sog / quickly!lol,lol
just my form of toilet humour


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV Loo*

Hi

Is it OK and legal to just lift a manhole cover? I m not criticising, but being nosey?

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Russel I don't think it is ilegal-better than dumping in layby,hehe-but most loo blocks will have a manhole nearby for RODDING purposes,but knowing some jobsworth on some sites they would probably object to lifting the manhole/cannot park there etc
terry


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a macerator but at home have a drain right where we park our RV so can empty naturally cleaning it out with a whoss on opening the valve







.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

It might be stating the obvious, but the majority of campsites have a designated 'Motorhome Service Point'. This is a specified manhole, usually with water point as well, where MHs and RVs are intended to dump their grey and black waste. It is always at ground level so that the gravity dump works correctly. Look at any campsite details and it will nearly always state if such a facility exists. If not, ring up and ask. At smaller sites which do not provide a MSP, such as CLs, a macerator is necessary because the chemical waste points are often surrounded by an 18" brick or concrete enclosure which is often at the same height or slightly higher than the gate valves on the RVs.


----------

